# Targets for a 7 year old help!



## huntingbuddy (Sep 10, 2007)

So I am going to take my 7 year old brother shooting for his first time this weekend. It will be his birthday in about two weeks and I won't be in town for it and I won't be around for the next 6 months so I want this to be something special for him. 

What I am getting at, I want this to be a memorable experience, so I want to make some targets for him that will give him instant feedback when he hits them, instead of punching holes in paper. So what are some homemade diy targets you have used to get instant feedback. Stuff that is on Top Shot, (without the exploding fire targets as I plan to shoot on public lands) I am looking for things that explode, like a glass bottle breaking that kinda stuff. I am just curious to see what things you guys have done, I am sure there are things that I haven't thought of. 
Thanks

p.s. 
I will make sure everything gets cleaned up so no need to worry about that.


----------



## Critter (Mar 20, 2010)

Go down to the local WalMart or other store and pick up some of the cheapest soda pop in a can that they have, strawberry and grape have nice colorful effects when they are hit. Or even some Ritz crackers. Nice thing is that you can eat what you don't shoot on your way home. 

I wouldn't even think about bottles just because of the mess that they create.


----------



## hattrick (Aug 29, 2011)

I second the cheap soda. A few 12 packs of grape or orange Shasta for under $10 make great target practice.


----------



## Huge29 (Sep 17, 2007)

+3 on sodee cans.


----------



## willfish4food (Jul 14, 2009)

+4 on the cheap soda. No better bang for your buck IMO. I'm assuming you're using rim fire. Other ideas... clay pigeons, old bathroom tiles, water balloons, spaghetti sauce jars with colored water. If you're using .22 WMR or .17 HMR even soda cans filled with plain water will explode.


----------



## Al Hansen (Sep 7, 2007)

Please no glass or porceline. Cheap soda is the way to go. 1 gallon plastic milk jugs with colored water. Sounds fun. Have a great time.


----------



## Fishrmn (Sep 14, 2007)

I'll give you a cheaper and better idea. Balloons and birdshot. Guaranteed success! I've started both of my sons with a Chipmunk 22 rifle and balloons. Nothing breeds confidence like hitting your target EVERY time. Don't spoil the fun. Let them think that they are born shooters.


----------



## Bax* (Dec 14, 2008)

All good suggestions!

Milk jugs and bottles filled with water are wonderfully cheap targets if you save them up. Even empty soda cans filled with water can be entertaining. I also enjoy expired cans of food. It feels really good to shoot a can of creamed corn and show it how you really feel about creamed corn!

I'll echo what Al said, please dont take anything that you dont intend on cleaning up. After organizing several projects, it is sad to see how much trash is left behind


----------



## NHS (Sep 7, 2007)

Pick up a couple dozen eggs. They are cheap and fun to shoot! Cheap cheap!


----------



## Cooky (Apr 25, 2011)

Soda crackers. Cut a groove down some pieces of board wide enough to stand a soda cracker in and set up a bunch of them up at various ranges. Not quite as thrilling as exploding stuff but its REALLY cheap and no clean up.


----------



## BPturkeys (Sep 13, 2007)

Good old orange clay pigeons. Hang from bushes, lean against trees, put them anywhere. They are big enough that he can hit them, break on contact for instant gratification and best of all, they are bio-degradable.
P.S. pretty cheap too.


----------



## fishawk (Aug 23, 2009)

Can't beat a can of warm shaken up rootbeer. Good times.


----------



## longbow (Mar 31, 2009)

Dixie cups full of flour.


----------



## Springville Shooter (Oct 15, 2010)

Cheap shaving cream is a blast! It does make a temporarymess, but it goes away pretty quickly. The best part is that you can shoot the bottom, or sides and the can will fly around spewing white foam. The little travel ones are the best bang for the buck, but the big econmy size are fun. Have fun and shake well.-------SS


----------



## waspocrew (Nov 26, 2011)

Apples or oranges always make a fun target as well... there have been some great ideas! I'm itching to go shooting sometime now!


----------



## Moostickles (Mar 11, 2010)

NHS said:


> Pick up a couple dozen eggs. They are cheap and fun to shoot! Cheap cheap!


I second the eggs. You can get 5 dozen at costco for lie $5-$6.


----------



## tshuntin (Jul 13, 2008)

I second the ballons and bird shot in .22. Balloons are fantastic!


----------



## 90redryder (Oct 10, 2011)

Set up some clay pigeons in a dirt trench, bring a 12 pack of cheap soda and shake them up really well before you shoot them, tie some balloons up within his range, and maybe make a dry ice bomb for him to shoot from a good distance. He will be hooked on shooting for the rest of his life.


----------



## GaryFish (Sep 7, 2007)

Happy meal toys. Buy the meals for lunch on the way out and shoot the toys. You can pick them up at DI for a quarter each as well. And +1 to the eggs, water filled pop cans, and clay pigeons. When we went out shooting, I got my folding saw horses and set up a shelf between them for our target holder. Worked great. I took a length of PVC sprinkler pipe and ripped it in half with my table saw. Then screwed the pipe on a 2x4 and used it to set the clays, eggs, and whatever else in.


----------



## Bo0YaA (Sep 29, 2008)

Coffee cans last longer. Ive always for a few metal coffee cans sitting around just for that reason.


----------

